# Help with radio install in 95 Sentra



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ok, so I got a Son xPlod radio from my parents for my birthday, and I went to put it in my 95 Sentra GXE the other day. Went to WalMart, bought the harness for it, spent 3 hours putting the wires together cause my strippers and pliers sucked, and then finally got it all together. Took it out, put it in the car, hooked it up, and the cd player worked fine. All the speakers worked, it sounded good. But I couldn't get any radio reception. So I took out the player, checked the antenna plug, and all the other wires just in case. They were fine, so I turned the car back on. It was still actin the same. So I disconnected it and took it in the house. I rechecked everything in the light, and it was good. Then I went back outside and tried to plug it back in. Now, whenever I try to plug in the antenna wire, it makes this strange buzzing sound inside the player. It doesn't matter which order I plug them in, it still does it. I don't want to turn it on for fear of it blowin up. help!


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

Anyone? Help? Please?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

lowrider53187 said:


> Anyone? Help? Please?


Dude! the antenna wire is the big 1/4 inch sized wire for your cars antenna. Just plug that into the big hole in the back of your deck. 

I hope you're not screwing with the BLUE power antenna wire from the deck harness.


Take a pic and post it here if you can. I'm sure we could help you more then.
Could be the deck but thats highly unlikely.


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

Yes, the big antenna wire is the one that I am trying to plug in. I haven't messed with the power antenna wires. It makes that odd noise whenever that big antenna plug goes into the antenna hole plug in the back of the radio. What pictures do you need? Let me know and I'll get them.


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

lowrider53187 said:


> Yes, the big antenna wire is the one that I am trying to plug in. I haven't messed with the power antenna wires. It makes that odd noise whenever that big antenna plug goes into the antenna hole plug in the back of the radio. What pictures do you need? Let me know and I'll get them.


anyone? please help?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude, take pictures of everything and then post them and we'll see what we can do. If you think the pic is useful, use it and post it.


----------

